# Pañalera (SP)



## bigdummy

Quisiera saber decir "pañalera" po polsku. En inglés es "onesy", es una prenda interior para bebés que cubre todo menos las piernas y se abrocha entre ellas para facilitar el cambio de pañales.

Gracias


----------



## majlo

Déjame probar "mi" español: se llama_ przewijak_ en polaco.

¿Es correcto "mi" español? 

P.S. ¿Estás seguro de que se llama _onesy_ en inglés?

EDIT:

Pensándolo bien, penso que puede significar _śpioszki_.

De todos modos, usted puede elegir. Esta es la _przewijak_, y esto es _śpioszki_.


----------



## aper

¡No, no es _przewijak_!
_Body_ es una palabra correcta.

_Śpioszki_ pueden cubrir las piernas.


----------



## majlo

Por favor, lea el mensaje editado.

P.S. Es bueno para respaldar sus afirmaciones con una fuente.


----------



## PawelBierut

Brakuje ci jednej litery...



majlo said:


> Pensándolo bien, pienso que puede significar _śpioszki_.


----------



## majlo

Dzięki za uwagę.  

Czemu powinna tam być litera "i"? Odmiana jest nieregularna? Bo o ile wiem, to w bezokoliczniku będzie "pensar".... ?


----------



## PawelBierut

Tak wkrada się trochę nieregularności:
w Presente de Indicativo odmiana czasownika _pensar_ wygląda tak:

pienso
piensas
piensa
pensamos
pensáis
piensan


----------



## bigdummy

muchísimas gracias koledzy,

la foto que puso majlo de _śpioszki _(_¿liczba mnoga?)_ es exactamente lo que buscaba. creo que en españa le dicen "mono". también había encontrado eso de "body" en francés...y si "body" se pronuncia en polaco, ¿suena así como se escribe?


----------



## Slovianka

Si, con "y"  - el sonido que me parece no existir en Espanol - al fin. Pero no se lo dice de trajecito de bebes. En este caso - solo "śpioszki".


----------



## Imaan

Hola,
en España _śpioszki_ se llaman _pelele_. En polaco le dicen también _pajacyk_.
Pozdrawiam!


----------



## majlo

Imaan said:


> En polaco le dicen también _pajacyk_.



Pero no es muy popular, no?  I've heard it for the first time. 

How to say "I've heard it for the first time" in Spanish?


----------



## Imaan

Bueno, _śpioszki_ es más popular, pero _pajacyki_ también se usa. Es más, y es como pensaba desde principio, pero me quise asegurar, la diferencia está en que _śpioszki_ se abrochan en los hombros y no tienen mangas y _pajacyki_ se abrochan por delante y tienen mangas  Mira aquí:
http://www.agagu.pl/spiochy
http://www.agagu.pl/pajacyki

Spioszki es plural y en este sentido sólo se usa el plural. El singular tiene otros significados. Ahora body de inglés, se usa en español y es una camiseta que se le pone dentro al bebé, y se abrocha por debajo del pañal. En polaco le dicen también body o podkoszulek.

_Es la primera vez que lo escucho_ - así se diría en español.


----------



## PawelBierut

Imaan said:


> _Es la primera vez que lo escucho_ - así se diría en español.



...or a little more literal and grammatically consistent:

_Lo he escuchado por primera vez._..


----------



## Ben Jamin

aper said:


> ¡No, no es _przewijak_!
> _Body_ es una palabra correcta.
> 
> _Śpioszki_ pueden cubrir las piernas.


 _Śpioszki_ *cubren* las piernas y los brazos, es cierto!
Trajes que no lo hacen tienen otros nombres en polaco.


----------



## Thomas1

Se utiliza también el nombre _śpiochy_ (es plural, plurale tantum). De hecho _śpioszki_ es el diminutivo de _śpiochy_. Sinembargo, en la mayoría de los casos el significado es exactamente igual, sino me parece que en algunos contextos uno puede sonar mejor que el otro. ¿En cual contexto quieres employar la palabra Bigdummy?

  Majlo ve aquí.

  Saludos


----------



## bigdummy

vaya, gracias a todos, cuanto se aprende eh....

superbuen aporte Imaan, gracias.

perdonenme por perdurar en el mismo tema pero todavia quedo con la duda de como se declinaria "body" (dopełniacz, narzędnik, y todo ese rollo). si cambia?


----------



## bigdummy

uy,

para que sepan todos y no vayan confundiendo las cosas como yo, el bigdummy, lo hice:
pañalero es la prenda a la que me refería
pañalera es una bolsa para pañales y otros accesorios
.....me hice bolas....disculpen la confusión
y gracias


----------

